# 15 month old won't let me put him down



## lindsayinnc (Jan 7, 2011)

My DS used to play near me while I was working in the kitchen or doing other chores for a few minutes happily. But, now he screams to be picked up after just being put down. I always try to give him an activity related to what I am doing or a toy he likes but recently I can't seem to get him interested in anything. He doesn't calm down until he is picked up, then he is instantly fine. He is fine in the Ergo or backpack carrier, but it is harder to carry a 22lb toddler all day vs. an infant.

We do have some extenuating circumstances:

He recently stopped nursing (he completely refuses), and is getting over an ear infection.

He has low muscle tone which affects his mobility, he is not crawling (can army crawl a little) but can roll places, he can ride his ride-on toys around the house, and can walk pushing his walker wagon or holding on to your hands.

Is this a phase? Separation anxiety? Any ideas or been there experiences?


----------



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

My daughter just went through the same for a few weeks, then was normal again. She's doing the same now... last time she cut two molars, and this time is cutting one. For her it's definitely teething related


----------



## SustainablParentng (Apr 15, 2008)

My ds who is now 3.5 was quite often as you describe - I ended up wearing him a lot but he was small so Im sure it would have felt different if he were a bigger guy. One thought I had was that maybe he's going through a breastfeeding or nursing strike, perhaps related to the ear infection but he just can't articulate it yet. It seems young to me to self-wean as you said (absolutely refusing) - of course I'm not questioning what you say I'm just throwing out a possibility that came across my mind when I read your description of how he is behaving.


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

My DD is 15 mos old and has days like this. Thanks goodness it's only days and not weeks! I try and connect even more with her on those days (without tearing my hair out lol) and have resolved that I just don't get much done on those days. Not sure if that is an option for you though....

It seems to be teething related for us too.


----------



## lindsayinnc (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone, it is nice to hear we are not alone.

I definitely think it could be related to not nursing. He stopped when he was sick, which has happened before, just never to this extent. The first 2 days I pumped a little thinking that he would want to nurse once his nose was clear. We tried clearing his nose, sitting up to nurse, nursing sleepy etc. and nothing. Even with a clear nose he pushes away, arches his back, and kicks when I offer him to nurse. The last time I tried, he just bit me each time I tried to latch him on. I am feeling like the clinginess might just be because he is not getting the physical closeness of nursing.

Appreciate your input!


----------

